# Alte Spiele auf neuer Hardware



## TSR2000 (10. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Gamer-PC zusammen zu stellen und habe einige alte Spiele bei mir entdeckt. Darunter u.a. C&C: Renegade, ein altes Medal of Honor (ich glaube Allied Assault), Mech Commander und Half Life.
Die Frage ist, ob diese Oldies auf aktueller Hardware und Betriebssystem noch laufen, oder ob die in die Tonne wandern müssen???
Das neue System ist/wird ein i7 4790K, 16GB RAM, Sapphire R9 290  Vapor Tri-X OC mit Win 8.1.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (10. März 2015)

Hi TSR2000,
meiner Erfahrung kannst du es einfach nur ausprobieren mit dem windows kompalitätsmodus. Du solltest das Spiel natürlich vorher patchen . Vielleicht hat das jemand bei den genannten Spielen schon probiert und kann es dir genauer sagen 
Herstellen der Kompatibilität zwischen älteren Programmen und dieser Version von Windows - Windows-Hilfe


----------



## Soulsnap (10. März 2015)

Laufen alle, kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen^^


----------



## Craftlos (10. März 2015)

Bei mir laufen die alten Tomb Raider Teile viel zu schnell, in Gegner-Kämpfen hüpfen die Angreifer in 10  facher Geschwindigkeit umher und reden wie ein Wasserfall  
"
Fahren sie zur Hölle Lara
Fahren sie zur Hölle Lara
Fahren sie zur Hölle Lara
Fahren sie zur Hölle Lara
Fahren sie zur Hölle Lara
Fahren sie zur Hölle Lara
Fahren sie zur Hölle Lara
Fahren sie zur Hölle Lara
"

Hahaha 

Mein Prozessor ist ein 4670K und eine Gtx 970, Windows 8.1 64 Bit

Naja auf der Packung wird auch ein Pentium und eine 64 MB Karte empfohlen^^


----------



## Soulsnap (10. März 2015)

Im Kompatiblitätsmodus gestartet?


----------



## aloha84 (10. März 2015)

Craftlos schrieb:


> Bei mir laufen die alten Tomb Raider Teile viel zu schnell, in Gegner-Kämpfen hüpfen die Angreifer in 10  facher Geschwindigkeit umher und reden wie ein Wasserfall
> "
> Fahren sie zur Hölle Lara
> Fahren sie zur Hölle Lara
> ...



War bei "Alarmstufe Rot" auch ähnlich, Partie gestartet und nach 1 Sekunde verloren.
Du musst mal nach Softwarebremse suchen, kein Witz damit gehts.


----------



## TSR2000 (10. März 2015)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Das klingt echt lustig
Wie gesagt, die Spiele sind uralt. Ich habe es mal auf meinem aktuellen Rechner versucht (keine Ahnung, was da drin ist, ich glaube Core2Quad, bin aber nicht sicher...) und da hat das nicht geklappt.


----------



## Craftlos (10. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Du musst mal nach Softwarebremse suchen, kein Witz damit gehts.



Sowas wie Kaspersky ? Niemals  

Ansich hab ich aber generell die Erfahrung gemacht das Windows 8.1 eine gute unterstützung für ältere spiele hat, und dass das ein oder andere Spiel in Turbospeed läuft ist ja auch eher dem alter der Games geschuldet ^^


----------



## aloha84 (10. März 2015)

Kaspersky? Nee --> sowas hier gab es mal: Slowdown - PCtipp.ch


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kaspersky? Nee --> sowas hier gab es mal: Slowdown - PCtipp.ch



Bei einigen Spielen reicht es auch aus, Vsync zu aktivieren, um das Spiel auf eine akzeptable Geschwindigkeit herunterzubremsen


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Bei einigen Spielen reicht es auch aus, Vsync zu aktivieren, um das Spiel auf eine akzeptable Geschwindigkeit herunterzubremsen



^^ schon lustige Geschichte mit der überschnellen KI. Ich rate auch zu Vsync oder Downsampling, was wohl der elganteste Weg wäre:
Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet


----------



## Porsche2000 (8. Juli 2015)

Craftlos schrieb:


> Bei mir laufen die alten Tomb Raider Teile viel zu schnell, in Gegner-Kämpfen hüpfen die Angreifer in 10  facher Geschwindigkeit umher und reden wie ein Wasserfall



Erzwinge mal V-Sync im Grafiktreiber, damit die FPS limitiert werden. Wenn das nicht hilft, laste deine CPU mal während dem Spielen mit anderen Anwendungen aus.


----------

